# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  خروجی یک ماژول در ماژول دیگر

## amir2020200

با سلام

من یک ماژول لوگین نوشتم که بعد از لوگین کردن عضو در صورت صحیح بودن کلمه  عبور و رمز عبور 3 تا لینک فعال شود و در صورت نامعتبر بودن پیغامی برای  کاربر نمایش داده شود

نام ماژول را userlogin گذاشتم 
حال می خواهم خروجی این ماژول در قسمتی از صفحه اصلی قرار بگیرد

صفحه اصلی را توسط ماژول Application ایجاد کرده ام

حال می خواهم با توجه به قالبی که دارم
خروجی ماژول userlogin در جایی که برایش در نظر گرفته شده در صفحه اصلی قرار بگیرد

----------

